# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > XML و کاربرد آن >  RSS

## webdeveloper

سلام
من به تازگی کار با XML را شروع کردم. اما در اینترنت خیلی جاها به جای XML از RSS استفاده میشه. این RSS چیه خیلی شبیه XML هست. میشه درباره اش توضیح بدبن.

----------


## memir

RSS نوعی xml که برای تبادل داده ها استفاده می شه از rss معمولا برای ارائه آخرین اخبار سایت به دیگر سایت ها استفاده می کنند. و یک سری قواعد استاندارد داره که به هر فرمتی ایجاد نشه و با یک تیکه برنامه بشه rss چندین سایت رو خوند و تفسیر کرد.
در واقع rss یک xml یا استاندارد خاصه.

----------


## M.GhanaatPisheh

به قول آقای نصیری topic مهم در بخش #C
  :wise1:

----------


## webdeveloper

آقا سلام
من RSS را کاملا فهمیدم. کلی منبع فارسی راجب این بود. حالا RDF چیه؟ این یکی منبع فارسی خیلی کم داره؟

----------


## memir

بهتر نبود یه topic جدید براش باز می کردید؟

----------

